
 Think Twitter is frivolous? Ask the protesters in Venezuela. - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2007/06/think-twitter-is-frivolous-ask.html
======
jamesbritt
They are using Twitter, SMS, camera phones, etc

I don't read Spanish. How crucial was Twitter compared to SMS, etc.?

~~~
aristus
SMS is generally point-to-point. A Twitter is a subscription can go out to
many people at once, as they choose.

